# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Góp ý để tạo nội dung phong phú

## culitruong

Các vấn đề về kỹ thuật thì nó thường có giới hạn, phát triển đến một lúc rồi phải chậm lại nhưng giá trị thì vẫn còn.

Nói dông dài mệt quá nói tóm lại, trong khi chờ đề tài mới tớ đề nghị lại a/e có đề tài nào hay (không hay  củng được) đã từng nằm ở đâu đó thì nên mang qua đây chém tiếp, tớ thì toàn tào lao nên quẳng đi cho rãnh nợ.

Đề tài là của mình, nên chẳng ai dám bảo mình chôm chĩa.

----------

Nhocne

----------


## LEDUC

Vậy để  em mạo muội làm vài đề tài cho anh em chém nha .  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

Mấy đại ca làm cho em cái mục khoe đồ coi, mới vét tiền đi mua mấy thứ mà ko có ai để khoe hết. ^^

----------


## culitruong

> Vậy để  em mạo muội làm vài đề tài cho anh em chém nha .


Mai mốt a mà làm được 1 con máy cnc a sẽ tạc 1 bức tượng chú Đức, bên dưới là dòng chử

TỔ QUỐC GHI CÔNG

----------


## Khongnickname

> Mấy đại ca làm cho em cái mục khoe đồ coi, mới vét tiền đi mua mấy thứ mà ko có ai để khoe hết. ^^


Đã có đây bác : 
http://cncprovn.com/@rum/forumdisplay.php?f=62

Từ DIY đến ve chai các loại !

----------


## Lenamhai

Để anh tỉnh rồi anh vét hết cái đống ve chai mang lên đây hè, chiều nay lại phải say nữa rồi hic

----------

